# Original Poljot Paddle Handed White Strela.



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

I have been looking for an original paddle handed strela with white face for a long time.The ones i have seen have always been,very expensive,or messed about with,either wrong period of movement or redial.I had almost given up.

After some very delicate negotiation,with a charming Gentleman from Germany,off another forum,i bought this one and am very pleased with it.

Keeps excellent time,all functions work perfectly,has the correct movement and beautiful original creme coloured dial.And as an added bonus came with a franken 2017 for spares.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

That is just lovely... had one of the more recent versions of that and it didn't quite have the same class to it... well done and enjoy it


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Jonmurgie said:


> That is just lovely...


I`d have to agree with that sentiment Russ, I`d love to get one to go with my black dialed Sekonda B)


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Very nice indeed, Russ, a lovely watch.

I had one of the current Strelas, but it was just too nice to wear, I always felt I was about to damage it!

Always lusted after a vintage...


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

I really like these - I've a black faced Sekonda badged one of this age which is presently with Roy for his loving touch and would like a cream faced one to match sometime.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thats nice that Russ a class piece work and stunning dial.


----------



## mike.s (Feb 17, 2009)

Beautiful Strela, Russ! I am also looking for this watch and mostly seeing modern ones, Frankensteins or complete basket cases.

If you do not mind horribly, can you indicate what a good example like this goes for now? And does this German gentleman have any more of these or leads to others?


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Many thanks for all the very kind comments.

Mike,i am afraid this one was the only one he had,as for prices,only my personal opinion,for a good one,Â£150 cheap Â£250 dear.But as ever everything is relative,i dare say there is one sitting somewhere on a market stall for Â£20 

Regards,

Russ.


----------

